# Internet Advice



## Frtiz (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting ready to move into a new apartment and have been trying to figure out what to do for an internet connection. The place already has an etisalat box. The most I'll be using it for is basic streaming and video chats. 1 Mbps seems more than sufficient. Are the speeds usually much less than advertised? Also, has anyone tried one of the usb modems?

Thanks!


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

I assume you are based in Abu Dhabi. You will need to stop by Etisalat office on airport road and have copy of your passport and residency as well as the site plan of your accommodation plot as you will be referred to the survey department while filing the application so that they check if there is a spare port in the box you already saw in the building. Most of the time all is fine unless it is a villa complex but regardless they will do the necessary to get you connected. You save time if you have a working land line number in the same building (say of your neighbors). Make sure you have the exact address instead if you don't have the site plan. I would recommend the E-life dual play package for 300 dirhams a month. Very good speed for all kinds of Internet based computing including streaming. It takes 3 days to connect but if you don't have a spare port in the box it might take up to a week. Usually very quick when you are inside the island. Also refer to etisalat website and check under the home service section, e-life and fill the application and take it with you. This will allow you to assess what service package you will chose in advance before you appear in their office
Hope that helps


----------

